# Frustrated!!



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok so I posted here a few days ago about my puppy not eating. Well I switched foods from Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy to Taste of the Wild and he STILL will not touch the food. Even mixing in wet food doesn't work, neither does egg, hamburger, peanut butter! I have tried EVERYTHING! I can't afford to keep buying dog food every other day after spending so much on the last 2 bags. Someone PLEASE help me! Thank you!


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

I can noticeably tell he has lost weight from not eating hardly anything, his stools are firm and he is an actively playful and happy puppy. Just doesn't want to eat!


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I am sorry that I don't have any good advice as I have not had this problem. I would call your vet and see what they say. Maybe they will tell you not to worry that he will eat when he is hungry or maybe there is some medical problem. 

As for buying expensive food... Most pet stores will take the food back if the dog won't eat it. Call and ask them. They might also have some advice. Also I know that at my pet store (pet value) they sell small, one serving bags of several dog foods. Maybe that is what you should do from now on.

FYI - i am having trouble finding the right food for my puppy (10 months) as well.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

My small, local pet food store offered to give me small sample bags of many different dog foods free. I only tried two but they were happy to help me find what Effie liked. She was never a picky eater though. She eats anything.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think a vet visit is in order. It's not unusual for a picky dog to skip a meal or two but because it's consistent and especially coupled with the weight loss I would rather make sure there's no medical issues lurking


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies! I have taken him to the vet 2 times now and everything checks out fine. No intestinal problems, no parasites, no worms and the vet just thinks he doesn't like the foods I am offering. The pet stores around me do not offer the small sample bags otherwise I would be getting a bunch of those to try. He does seem to like the Taste of the Wild can food. He ate some a little bit ago and was excited when I offered him a little more mixed with his food.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Did you try to wet his food for him? Maybe it's too hard for him? Also, no-sodium canned sardines or tuna might be an option as well?


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've very limited on what food to try next. What do you think I should try next? Something that would keep him interested! Thank you!


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

CelticGlory said:


> Did you try to wet his food for him? Maybe it's too hard for him? Also, no-sodium canned sardines or tuna might be an option as well?



Yes I have wet his food and he still didn't want it with either brand. I will pick some up tomorrow and try and see if he likes it that way. Maybe I should try a different flavor of Taste of the Wild?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you thought of trying raw?


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Have you thought of trying raw?



Yes I have considered it! And am starting to read up on it. Don't really know where to start. I went to a link that someone gave me but she didn't have the information up for puppies. I was hoping to maybe try a few different brands of food first before going the raw route. Thank you guys very much for the replies!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How old is your puppy? Sometimes topping the soaked kibble with some cooked scrambled egg, or some shredded cheese mixed in will kick start the appetite. If your pup is teething heavily there may be pain associated with chewing. If you have access to fresh(frozen) green tripe, that is a very nutritious ground mix and most dogs eat it readily.


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> How old is your puppy? Sometimes topping the soaked kibble with some cooked scrambled egg, or some shredded cheese mixed in will kick start the appetite. If your pup is teething heavily there may be pain associated with chewing. If you have access to fresh(frozen) green tripe, that is a very nutritious ground mix and most dogs eat it readily.



He is 10 weeks old, almost 11. I have tried the shredded cheese and he just ate the cheese. I have softened the food for him and he still doesn't want it. I use Wellness treats and hotdogs while doing commands and he eats that just fine, but when it comes to his kibble he looks at it and looks back at me like what is this lol. He even gets excited when I have his food dish and am putting the food in his bowl. But once he sees/smells it he doesn't want it and almost acts disappointed. 

Also when we eat our food he seems really interested in it. We never give him any and usually have to crate him because he whines and stares at us.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Place a can of Friskies (cat food) in the food bowl and stir it all together. I have a dog who NEEDS to eat a lot of food to keep up with his metabolism, but he didn't want to eat even 1 cup (outta 8!). So I bought some Friskies and stirred it all up and now he asks for more with each meal. They make cat food gross and stinky cause cats are picky. I even give my puppy a can with his food and he loves it!


----------



## MommyWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been reading about your trouble with food, never had such severe difficulty with my Chewy and Alfie but after a any tummy trouble my vet recommends chicken and rice ( I boil it all and save the water it's been cooked in to add to dry food ) when my boys even smell it cooking they drool with their noses raised high at the kitchen door. I'm not able to help with the dry food itself in UK we have different brands 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

My last dog, a chocolate Lab, used to also love boiled hamburger and rice, actually he had trouble with the rice, so I would substitute the rice with Gerber Baby Rice Flakes and he would wolf it down without any problem, and this was when he was sick to his stomach or had been vomiting for a day or so.

The Gerber Rice Flakes were recommended to me by my vet and it worked like a charm. All you do is boil the hamburger to get all the grease out and warm up the rice flakes, then mix them both together. 

My current pup, a 7 month old female GSD, didn't want to eat much when she was smaller, she just didn't want to stop playing long enough to eat. She did grow out of this stage though and now eats everything she can get a hold of. 
I also think a vet visit is in order just to rule out any other problems.

Good luck!


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

A couple of thoughts:
How many treats is he getting? He is only 11 weeks old and doesn't really need
to eat a lot. Find one good food and stick with that. Cut out the treats.
You can mix in a little canned food if he likes it. Or switch to canned food then
gradually phase in the kibble over a long period of time.
My dog was a picky eater too and I just sucked it up and kept telling myself
that she won't starve herself. She didn't. She remained slim but never
skinny. People with new puppies tend to agonize too much over this
topic. He WILL eat .... assuming he is otherwise healthy.
Good luck


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just an update! Thank you everyone for your suggestions and help! I switched the taste of the wild food to the taste of the wild puppy venison and bison flavor and he LOVES it! Wolfs it down at every single meal. His coat looks wonderful and his poop is perfect (lol) and he is one happy puppy.


----------

